# low maitanence plants



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

just wanted to know of some easy to take care of plants,

first off I want some moss dwelling plants..for example:some moss that will grow on the bottom of a sand substrated tank.

then some your "standard plant":example sword tale,wort something(sp) i dont know.

some floating plants

that require little or no CO2 at all....if so will a couple dozen neons do the trick?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Try java fern anubias - they're basically plug-and-play, umm.... plant-and-enjoy plants: do well with dimmed lights, have tough leafs and are hardy.
You can also attach them to rocks or drift wood with a piece of fishing line: after a few months, the roots have attached themselves to the new underground.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

You can use also the following plants that grow like crazy:

Hygrophilla Polysperma
Heterenthera Zosterifolia
Ceratophyllum Demersum and some Hydrocotyle sp. (large)


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

i have the same idea. husky jim, can you give me plants normal names please.


----------



## Seany B (Dec 12, 2003)

As for moss Java Moss should work great.
I would stay away from Hornwort. When mine dyed it lost all its little pine needles and it was a big mess.

Should be ok with Amazon swords too.

I dont know how much of a difference the neons will make since they probably wont stay around but you should do fine without CO2


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

Seany B said:


> As for moss Java Moss should work great.
> I would stay away from Hornwort. When mine dyed it lost all its little pine needles and it was a big mess.
> 
> Should be ok with Amazon swords too.
> ...


 did you see all the plants at anamalia all out front in the pond..i bet your could get a good deal(if you know what i mean)

anyways thanks guys....all sounds good to me


----------



## Seany B (Dec 12, 2003)

nasty typhoon said:


> Seany B said:
> 
> 
> > As for moss Java Moss should work great.
> ...


 lol yeah i did see that and thought the same thing!!!


----------

